

PG's Binary Search Trees in Clojure - nkh
http://paste.lisp.org/display/55915

======
j_baker
Dumb question time: what's the difference between PG's BST and any other BST?

~~~
zachbeane
Paul Graham's was wrong in his book (see
<http://www.paulgraham.com/howbroken.html>) but fixed in his later code
listing (see <http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/paulgraham/acl2.lisp>). The
Clojure code looks like the broken version to me.

~~~
pg
I think you're mistaken. The Clojure version seems to be derived from the Arc
version at <http://ycombinator.com/arc/bst.arc>, which is turn derived from
the corrected Common Lisp version.

------
Kototama
You may also be interested by my implementation with / without various form of
tail-recursion using recur or without:
[http://github.com/kototama/ansicommonlisp-book-
clojure/blob/...](http://github.com/kototama/ansicommonlisp-book-
clojure/blob/master/ch04/bst.clj)

